# Advice on buying a 2001 Allroad



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

I found a seemingly nice Allroad with 97,000 miles on it for $9,000. Is that a decent deal. They say it had the timing belt, water pump and other work done recently. I know that this is a bad ass engine with some tuning, but is it reliable otherwise? I need a daily driver to take some miles off my .:R32. Any special things I should look for? Give me the good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/

second sticky from top.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

I think if your looking for a commuter car in the sense of something thats cheap, economical and is whatever to drive, german cars all around arent gonna fit that mold. Lets face it, nothing about german cars is cheap, service, maintenance, toys.....etc its all expensive. If you looking for a very versital vehicle thats fun to drive, is comfortable and cruise nicely the Allroad is fantastic. I love mine, and so does my g/f. But again if your looking for something to just put miles on id look japanese.... cheap all the way around..... My .02.


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

He didn't say he needs a cheap car, only that it needs to be relatively reliable. Stay on top of maintenance, do some preventative maintenance, and they're relatively reliable. The stick above gives you the breakdown (pun intended). To keep things in perspective, remember that it's a $50,000 German car and not a Camry. In many ways that's a good thing but it also means you'll need to put in a little more effort.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

Alot of parts start to fail between 75000 and 125000 mi. on these cars. Your best bet is to check the service record thoroughly to make sure wear items have been replaced and known failure areas have been taken care of, especially:
-air springs and air pump
-turbos (MAJOR problem in 2001 model)
-front 4-link components and alignment
-transmission/torque converter
I'm not trying to scare you away from the allroad. Properly maintained it's a great car and highly versatile. Just be aware that phenominal design was accompanied by less-than-stellar engineering and execution.


----------

